# Sticky  Slingshot Forum 300 Club



## Henry the Hermit

Who is the fastest? Who has the most powerful slingshot? This is the place to find out. This first post will be where club members and their records will be kept. The rules and a sample video are included in each sub-Topic.

*Power Rangers*

Tobse - *80 lb/ft/109.5 joules 188 fps* (1.0inch/25mm steel - 1024gr/67gm)
BC-Slinger *62.38 lb/ft 84.57 joules* *201.6 fps* (steel ball - 691gr/44.8gm)
Can-Opener *52.34 fpe = 70.96 joules 356.9 fps *(.50 cal lead ball - 12 gram = 185 grains)
Charles *43.42 lb/ft 58.87 joules 189.4 **fps* (.75cal/19mm lead - 545gr/35.315gm)
Beanflip *43.02 lb/ft 58.33 joules* *186.4 fps* (.81cal/20.6mm steel - 557gr/36.1gm)

Tendele *31.56 fpe 42.79 joules 232 fps *(15 mm lead ball - 264 grains)
Ash *27.76 fpe 37.64 joules 250 fps *(.5cal/12.7mm lead - 200 gr/13 gm)

Creakyboy* 27.42 fpe 37.17 joules* (14-16 mm lead - 362.66 gr = 23.5 gm)

Henry in Panama *26.89 lb/ft 36.45 joules 198.7 fps* (7/8 oz bank sinker, measured weight 306.6 grains/12.25 grams)
OldSpookASA *26.22 lb/ft 35.56 joules 254 **fps* (.495 lead - 182 gr/11.8 gm)
ShockleysWW4Slingbows *25.66 fpe = 34.79 joules 232 fps *(steel ball 13.91 gm = 214.66 gr)

busySteve *25.04 ft lbs 33.95 joules 211.1 fps* (5/8 inch steel ball - 253 gr = 16.4 gm)
Rayshot *24.95 ft lbs = 33.83 joules 198.9 fps *(.575 lead ball - 184 gr = 11.923 gm)
M_J *24.4 lb/ft 33.06 joules* *208 fps* (.625cal/15.9mm steel - 254gr/16.44gm)
popedandy *23.73 lb/ft 32.2 joules 182.8 **fps* (.50cal/12.7mm leadbullet - 320 gr/20.73 gm)
Timdx *23.35 lb/ft 31.66 joules* *301.8 fps* (.44cal/11mm lead - 115gr/7.5gm)
Bullseyeben *22.2 lb/ft 30.16 joules 266.8* (.454cal/11.5mm lead - 140 gr/9.1 gm)
Bill Hays *21.1 lb/ft 28.6 joules 419.5 fps* (.33cal/8.4mm lead - 54 gr/3.5 gm)

*Speed Freaks*

*500 Level Members*
Beanflip *519.6 fps* (.25cal/6.35mm steel - 16 gr/1.05 gm - 9.7 lb/ft 13.15 joules)
Can-Opener *512,9 fps* (.25cal/6.35mm steel - 16 gr/1.05 gm - 9.35 lb/ft 12.67 joules)
BC-Slinger *512.7 fps* (.25cal/6.35mm steel - 16 gr/1.05 gm - 9.34 lb/ft 12.66 joules)
Creakyboy *504.1 fps* (6 mm steel - .89 gm = 13.735 gr - 7.75 fpe = 10.51 joules)
*400 Level Members*
TobseB *470 fps* (.25cal/6.35mm steel - 16 gr/1.05 gm - 7.97 lb/ft 10.8 joules)

STO *466 fps* (.25cal/6.35mm steel - 16 gr/1.05 gm - 7.72 lb/ft 10.6 joules)

Luxor5 *443 fps* (.24 cal/6mm steel - 14gr/.95 gm - 6.26 lb/ft 8.49 joules)
Torsten *439.3 fps* (.28cal/7mm steel - 23 gr/1.48gm - 9.28 lb/ft 13.26 joules)
Henry in Panama *432.5 fps* (.25cal/6.35mm steel - 16 gr/1.05 gm - 6.75 lb/ft 9.15 joules)

Tendele *427 fps* (6.35 mm steel -16 gr - 6.48 ft. lb. 8.78 joules)
bullseyeben *426.1* (.25 cal/6.35mm steel -16 gr/1.05gm - 6.55 lb/ft 8.88 joules)
Bill Hays *419.5 fps* (.33cal/8.4 mm lead - 54 gr/3.5 gm - 21.1 lb/ft 28.6 joules)
OldSpookASA *413.1 fps* (.25 cal/6.35 mm steel - 16 gr/1.05gm - 6.15 lb/ft 8.35 joules)
Charles *411.8 fps* (.25cal/6.35mm steel - 16 gr/1.05 gm - 6.12 lb/ft 8.29 joules)
Flatband *402.1 fps* (.31cal/7.9mm steel - 32 gr/2.06 gm - 11.39 lb/ft 15.44 joules)
*300 Level Members:*
MissLace *378.1 fps *(.25cal/6.35mm steel - 16 gr/1.05 gm - 5.16 lb/ft 6.99 joules)

mostho *363.85 fps* (.25 AirSoft biodegradable - 3.86 gr/.25 gm - 1.12 foot pounds 1.51 joules)
Quarterinmynose *356.3 fps *(.25cal/6.35mm steel - 16 gr/1.05 gm - 4.58 lb/ft 6.21 joules)
The Pocket Shot *349.3 fps *(.25cal/6.35mm steel - 16 gr/1.05 gm - 4.34 lb/ft 5.88 joules)
Lightgeoduck *338.7 fps* (Plastic ball - 16 gr/1 gm - 4.14 lb/ft 5.6 joules)
Ash *327 fps* (8 mm steel - 33.18gr/2.15gm - 7.88 lb/ft 10.16 joules)
Chico *326 fps* (.375cal/9.5mm steel - 55 gr/3.55 gm - 12.94 lb/ft 17.54 joules)

Reed Lukens *325 fps* (.25 steel - 16 gr / 1.05 oz - 3.75 fpe 5.08 joules)

Budwig *325 fps* (.25 steel - 16 gr / 1.05 oz - 3.75 fpe 5.08 joules)

Palmettoflyer *322 fps* (.25 steel - 16 gr / 1.05 oz - 3.68 fpe 5 joules)

Tree Man *321 fps* (.25 steel - 16 gr / 1.05 oz - 3.66 fpe 4.96 joules)

brucered *320.6* (.25 steel - 16 gr /1.05 gm - 3.65 fpe 4.95 joules)

High Desert Flipper *306* *fps *(5/16 steel - 31 gr / 2.04 gm - 6.45 fpe 8.75 joules)

gk1 *304.3 fps* (.25 cal/6.35mm steel - 16 gr/1.05 gm - 3.29 fpe 4.463 joules)

Calinb* 303.8 fps* (.25 cal/6.35mm steel -16 gr/1.05 gm - 3.28 fpe 4.45 joules)
Timdx *301.8 fps* (.44cal/11mm lead - 115gr/7.5gm - 23.35 lb/ft 31.66 joules)


----------



## NightKnight

I like the changes!


----------



## Guest

Well done, Henry!


----------



## chico

im trying to figure out how you put the video on the page


----------



## Henry the Hermit

chico said:


> im trying to figure out how you put the video on the page


The easy way is to upload it to YouTube and link from there. If you become a Supporting Member ($12.00 per year) you can upload to your gallery.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I'd love to check out Beanflip's 500fps rig; would someone be so kind as to direct me to pics please?


----------



## BC-Slinger

Read through the actual speed freaks thred everyone that is in the club has there video posted there. To validate them being in the club.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

For the Power Rangers it would be fascinating to know the details of how each of these terrific shots was achieved in terms of the type and size of band/tube used and the draw length. Does the info exist anywhere already ?


----------



## libel

The headings are links to the topics


----------



## ruthiexxxx

ah...thank you


----------



## Henry the Hermit

ruthiexxxx said:


> For the Power Rangers it would be fascinating to know the details of how each of these terrific shots was achieved in terms of the type and size of band/tube used and the draw length. Does the info exist anywhere already ?


Power Rangers members must submit a video and list their equipment. It is all in the Power Rangers Topic.


----------



## The Pocket Shot

Am I allowed to enter this competition? I know the Pocket Shot is not exactly a "slingshot" but pound for pound I'd like to go toe to toe with somebody elses best most powerful version and see how it holds up.

Anyone got a tiny slingshot 2.3 inches or smaller that is super powerful please send me a video or link.

thanks

(maybe I should start a new thread for this)


----------



## Charles

The Pocket Shot said:


> Am I allowed to enter this competition? I know the Pocket Shot is not exactly a "slingshot" but pound for pound I'd like to go toe to toe with somebody elses best most powerful version and see how it holds up.
> 
> Anyone got a tiny slingshot 2.3 inches or smaller that is super powerful please send me a video or link.
> 
> thanks
> 
> (maybe I should start a new thread for this)


All you need is a chronograph and a video camera. The size of the frame does not really matter.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## The Pocket Shot

My post is in the videos section. I would upload it here but I don't know what the rules are for the forum.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

If you're going for speed, load it to Speed Freaks. For power entries use Power Rangers. See the first post in this thread.


----------



## leadball

I'm wondering what bands would give a man 300+ fps with say 32cal lead. With 3/4 butterfly or less. :stupidcomp:


----------



## stinger

Holy POWER and SPEED. Well done gang. Zoooom.  SPLAT!


----------



## Charles

Well, you can begin by looking to see what others have used ... here for example:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19722-speed-freaks-ssf-300-club/

Of course there is no single answer to your question. The only "band calculator" I know of is here:

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

But it does not really specify speed, and it is only for Theraband Gold.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## leadball

Thanks Charles

I seen the calculation chart once before, and have been looking for the chrony Connect app for some time.


----------



## mbortolot

Can Anyone Find Timdx's Setup and share the link?


----------



## Charles

Henry posted that result ... send him a pm.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Sinnbad11

I'm looking to join both of these, I just need a chrony :bonk: :stupidcomp:


----------

